# Does anyone know how to determine the energy consumption of an appliance?



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a very old Cold Spot chest type freezer, I think from Sears. It was my parents freezer that they had back in the 50's. I probably was about eight or ten years old when they purchased it.I'm 71 now so I guess it's an antique lol. It was quite a purchase for them back then and it came full of food and also boxes and freezer paper and booklets on how to freeze food.Quite an ordeal as I remember. Space in it was shared with my Grandparents who lived next door to us.. I remember the excitement of going down to the basement and getting an ice pop or ice cream out of the freezer. Of course when the ice cream was gone more practical food replaced it, but it was fun while it lasted. After we married and got our home my parents gave it to us. I have used it ever since. I had a huge garden then and made good use of it. Today I am still using it but now I think it is all about convenience more than anything else.The kids are gone now,do I really need this? I can't seem to get along without it. I can go 3 or 4 weeks without going to the store. I buy sale items in bulk. Lately I've been thinking about the energy it must be using. Maybe it really isn't worth it. The thing is, it freezes things as hard a a brick,so much better than the freezer in the refrig and believe it or not has never ever been serviced. It does have to be defrosted manually. No problem,I do it twice a year and use a hair dryer that I will probably be electrocuted with one of these days. The only thing that doesn't work is the light in the cover.Don't use it anyway. Is there any way to check the efficiency of this freezer? Some gadget I can buy? I thought maybe turning everything off in the house and watch the meter but I would think that would take time. Any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2016)

Does this page help Ruth?  I think you have to enter the serial number. http://www.kouba-cavallo.com/refmods.htm


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks SeaBreeze,I will check that out tomorrow. I have a feeling it's to old. I have to try and find the serial number.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 10, 2016)

There is a device called a Kill A Watt Electricity Usage Monitor. It's on Amazon (there is the old version for $18.48 and a new version for $27.98).

I checked the reviews and some people have used it for freezers, including old ones.  https://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Ele...00009MDBU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

